# What is pigeon grit?



## mike_m453 (Apr 13, 2003)

Hi im just wondering what pigeon grit is im preparing to get a pair of pigeons.Does it help them digest food or give them nutrients?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Mike,

Grit does both .. helps with grinding of the food and also supplies nutrients. There are several different types of grit so hang on for a bit until you hear from some of the others members here as to what they use. I use an oyster shell grit but others will prefer a different type for different reasons.

Terry Whatley


[This message has been edited by TAWhatley (edited April 26, 2003).]


----------



## sky (Apr 26, 2003)

just let them out to find their own little pebbles to eat.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Sky and welcome to pigeons.com ..

Sorry but what if the birds in question are not homed .. you can't just let them go.

Terry Whatley


[This message has been edited by TAWhatley (edited April 26, 2003).]


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Yes it does both There is oyster shell either large or small use small mineral grit which is usealy red has different minerals granite grit small used more for just a digestive tool. osyter shell gives calcium for the hens to lay better with less problems. I use both mineral grit and oyster shell grit.


----------



## sky (Apr 26, 2003)

yeah it gives them calcium to build stronger shells.....well in your case just buy some grit until they know your home....i have never seen those big grits for pigeons that look so jagged and sharp....but i bought some parakeet grit at local pet store and it was so small like salt grains that i think they ignored it or didnt see it...well its essential for digestion/grinding food.


----------



## turkey (May 19, 2002)

I had bought both a parakeet and a parrot grit at Pet Smart. My pigeons did not pay much attention to either of them. 

When I found Red Cross Grit at the local feed store my pigeons took right to it.

Julie


----------

